# Drillin holes!!!



## X3Hades3X (Feb 11, 2008)

In your new 900$ kayak is quiet a intense feeling. I installed my anchor trolley and cleat and things went way better then i expected ...different then i thought it was going to be but...not bad...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The firt hole is always the worst, after that its cake.

I have a plastic welder if anyone messes up.


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm with you brother. I'm in the middle of converting my O.K. Cabo. Added 4 rod holders, a center hatch and a anchor trolley. I'm waiting on a cable so I can install my fish finder. It is definitely nerve racking poking holes in your boat! :--|


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thank the man for silicone!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Words of advice - when you think you've used too much silicone, use some more. You can always cut away excess.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Silicone is great, but it is temporary. Lexel or 3M 5200 sticks better.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

If you think it's hard in a boat you bought, ,just try drilling or cutting into something you spent 2 months of blood sweat and beers building.
Ruthless has it right though.... getva tube of 3M 5200


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

save the plastic you cut from the holes it will be usefull later. matching plastic for repairs

Jeff


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

ruthless said:


> Silicone is great, but it is temporary. Lexel or 3M 5200 sticks better.


Ok, Where do you get Lexel?


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

any good hardware store in the caulking section. $8.50 for a caulking tube

Jeff


----------

